# Center channel upgrade and comparison



## splmachine (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello all,

I had a few quick question about a new center channel for my 5.1 setup. I have a Denon 1611 and got the Polk Audio RM705 5.1 speakers/sub set. I replaced the front L/R with Polk monitor 40's and would like to know about swapping out the center. I was looking at the following:

Keeping everything Polk:
CS20
CS1 Series I
CS2 Series II

I was leaning toward the CS2 Series II but the only thing that "worries" me is that the CS2 has 2x 6.5 inch drivers as were my monitor 40's only have 2x 5.25" drives. Would this be an issue having a center channel that (may possibly) dip lower than the 2 front channels? Should I try to get the CS1 with the same size drivers as my L/R? 

Right now the center that it came with has 2x 2.5" drivers and dialog is clear 95+% of the time but think that a bigger center will help.

Please let me know if any of the above should be a concern or if audyssey is smart enough to correct any issues that may pop up. Also while money is a small concern, picking from the 3 centers above, can anyone give an order of "compatibility/ sound quality"? My newbie opinion is that they are more or less the same but I've never heard any of the 3.

Thanks!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Your main concern is keeping the tweeters the same.

Call Polk and run the different models by them. They give the sonic match.

Todd


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

The CS20 and the CS2 series II are the same speaker just a different baffle ( black truth newegg and grey directly from Polk ) and you should take one or the other compared to the CS1 .


----------



## splmachine (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you both for your replies! I just got off the phone with Polk and the tech seemed to say that the drivers should be the same size. The monitor 40's have 2x 5.25" and so does the CS10 (2x 5.25"). He said that would be preferred. 

He did go on to mention that the CS20 would work but the CS10 would be better. It was a very brief call but he did not mention anything about the tweeters. Just that the CS20 with 2x 6.5" speakers would match as well. 

Of course I still am on the fence!


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Believe me you will notice the difference between the 2 at higher volumes and with the CS2 - and in the case if you are in the US you can get the CS2 truth newegg at $109 ( cherry ) or luck up for the promotions time to time it comes down to $99 .


----------



## splmachine (Mar 12, 2012)

Almadacr,

I was originally thinking that as well too after reading reviews online but figured that I was in no position to say what was or was not the case. Thanks for you input on this.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Cool , i can say for sure since ... i tried both .


----------



## splmachine (Mar 12, 2012)

Out of curiosity, what type/size speakers did you have them paired with?


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Monitors 60's from Newegg .


----------



## splmachine (Mar 12, 2012)

When I first saw this I wanted to just write "WOW" and leave it at that but I figured I'd share my story. I ended up going with the CS2 series II due to the sale price being low and also the recommendation. I do still worry that the Polk tech tried to steer me to the lower cost and smaller CS10/ CS1 but in the worst case if it sounds bad with my monitor40's I can return it or sell it to buy the CS10. 

I appreciate everyone's help and comments on this. If it sounds good and I keep it, any pointers on hiding the cherry finish? I thought of the obvious black spray paint but can see that going very bad, very quickly.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

You have them in black , only the baffle colour will change depending where you buy it .


----------



## splmachine (Mar 12, 2012)

Unfortunately the online store I purchased this from was out of black and only had the cherry finish available. I'm more concerned with sound quality/cost rather than looks but if there was something I can do (beyond tucking it away so that it would be out of sight), I'd like to try. If not, and it has to stay as is or it will look worse, I'll live with it. Again, just figuring I'd ask.


----------

